
A lightweight dynamic instrumentation library - adulau
https://github.com/googleprojectzero/TinyInst
======
indy
Bad news if you primarily develop on Linux, from the readme: "Currently
Windows only (32- and 64-bit). Mac OS support might be considered in the
future"

------
c-smile
> can be used to instrument only selected module(s) in the process

Sigh, what does it mean "to instrument" in this context?

~~~
rrss
Inject arbitrary code ("instrumentation") at arbitrary locations in the target
program.

This can be used to build tools for profiling, measuring code coverage,
tracing memory accesses, counting instructions, etc.

Some examples: I think vtune uses Pin (linked from the readme) to inject
profiling instrumentation, and valgrind is a heavy instrumentation framework
that's used to build tools like memcheck and cachegrind.

